# Don't be a stupid captain...



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

If the stoker wears the helmet cam, and you take her on possibly one of her best technical rides ever...make certain the video card has room to record.

I made a HUGE schoolboy mistake. Hoping the 16 minutes we did capture riding some of the steep drops on Balm Boyettes Ridgeline trail will limit my scoldings.

Next time I don't assume I've cleaned the previous data from the micro SD cards.

Would've, could've and should've, if I never post again, assume I'm dead.

:madman: :madman: :madman: 

BTW, a seat cam to show how tight your butt gets on some of the video all of us have taken may be in order. I don't care how big your screen is, real life is way more intense.

PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Good luck. It's been four hours already.

I made a mount for the stoker's seat post. It was the only way I could figure to get the "tandem" experience on video, at least without a third person doing the filming. No drops, though.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SR20DEWhitebird#p/u/0/O2kIGvDbIOY


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Super fun vid, Okayf...couldn't turn it off. Cool music.

PK, would dig seeing your antics, drop us a link, man. 

I gotta live through you guys for awhile. Keep 'em blazing...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

She&I said:


> Super fun vid, Okayf...couldn't turn it off. Cool music.
> 
> PK, would dig seeing your antics, drop us a link, man.
> 
> I gotta live through you guys for awhile. Keep 'em blazing...


I owe some others video stuff from AORTA also, so I'll take some time soon and edit then upload as needed.

I'm also hoping to get the series of still shots that will be able to show this one section from the helmet and also another vantage point.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

She&I said:


> PK, would dig seeing your antics, drop us a link, man.
> 
> I gotta live through you guys for awhile. Keep 'em blazing...


Just put together a short bit of what recorded.

Most of these drops have turns at the top where you drop in, the video, like most never really captures the degree of how steep or high these are. Sorry.

I'll edit more as time permits, including Larry and Brendas logover antics






PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool!



PMK said:


> ...the video, like most never really captures the degree of how steep or high these are...


Oh yea, so true. Still looks like some challenging terrain. Thanks for the looks, PK. You guys are clearly a tight team with great communication and skills.

Mike


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> Just put together a short bit of what recorded.
> 
> Most of these drops have turns at the top where you drop in, the video, like most never really captures the degree of how steep or high these are. Sorry.
> 
> ...


"Ready? Hold on."
"Just don't tell me. Just do it."
Sound of rushing wind...
"Are you still on?"
    
Now THAT"s tandeming off-road!


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job Paul and Jeannie! We have those jerseys also. I think they are hilarious! The trails seem a lot like Allegrippis in PA but much tighter and more single track like. The Allegripis trails are more of a single track and a half. Amazing the amount of momentum you can carry on those type of whoop dee doos. Of course you need to do this trail again and re- record it. Next time put Jeannie in charge of the memory card.
Ed and Pat Gifford


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's another short video. This is I believe the Sidewinder Trail, entered about 1/2 way along it, and run backwards from other times we have ridden it. Then again, maybe they did a trail reroute since last time we were there.

This is the trail taking you to Ridegline, a fairly typical section of Boyette...this along with other trails in this 4000 acre park, make for miles of this type of riding...it's not all up and down drops...lot of good sections the tandems can ride with minimal risk...then there are sections the single bike riders will hesitate or not ride unless they enjoy big drop ins, not hucks off cliffs, but fun drops with sometimes crazy entry onto the downslope.

BTW, this place is 99% shellrock with some worn and loose material on top. Suffice to say, it can be almost like riding concrete with sand on top.






PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This is the first portion of Ridgeline. For some stupid reason I followed the other rider and we missed a section of some of the drops. Lucky I made this mistake, it let us have enough memory on the card to catch the later sections on the same trail.

Being dead honest, there was one corner where the trail appeared to go straight, we had a poor line choice and couldn't swing the bike around. No speed or dangerous stuff, just a slow turn into a climb. I cut it out due to my foul language from not making such an easy turn.

This is a longer video. When you see the largest drop, easily known by the two single bikes in front of us, the trail drops in to the left, completes the drop then climb. On the downside of the climb is a kicker, easily a jump / step down for a fast single rider. This really points the tandem nose down for an instant. No we didn't launch it or air it out. We're dumb but not stupid.






PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Once again awesome job you guys! I really like the "stokers eye view" of the videos. When we get in tight stuff Pat often complains that she can't see the trail direction clearly to respond to our speed through it. This camera angle really exemplfies this. I have started to communicate much more to her the specifics of the upcoming terrain, much like you do. Jeannie sounds like she is about to have an asthma attack. The video should close with- " No stokers were harmed in the making of this film".
Ed and Pat:thumbsup:


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great video - thanks for posting!

Tha is a perspective that I have never seen for myself. 

By the way is that camera mounted on your stoker's helmet? GoPro?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> Great video - thanks for posting!
> 
> Tha is a perspective that I have never seen for myself.
> 
> By the way is that camera mounted on your stoker's helmet? GoPro?


Stokers helmet.

The camera is a VHoldr not HD. Honestly I'm glad we got it on closeout from Amazon, at retail I would have been less than happy.

After seeing Larry and Brendas Tachyon, we'll likely go that route next, lots of memory, AA batteries, waterproof. We have non of that.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

giff07 said:


> Once again awesome job you guys! I really like the "stokers eye view" of the videos. When we get in tight stuff Pat often complains that she can't see the trail direction clearly to respond to our speed through it. This camera angle really exemplfies this. I have started to communicate much more to her the specifics of the upcoming terrain, much like you do. Jeannie sounds like she is about to have an asthma attack. The video should close with- " No stokers were harmed in the making of this film".
> Ed and Pat:thumbsup:


Asthma, I hear it also, but only a fraction of what it was up until recently. Not to derail my own topic, but she is almost the rider she was circa mid 90's.

New diet, no foods that have bad effects for her, lost weight, and so on.

All up, it changed my eating habits, we both feel better, and the bikes are a lot more fun when they are more flickable from less rider weight both front and rear.

Glad you enjoyed the video. As for communication, for us this works, and most times makes the workload easier for me. When Jeanne decides she needs a look, I immediately feel it in the bars. On some of those video sections she knows to only turn her head and counts on me to keep her somewhat informed...then again when you can hear, "don't tell me, just do it", you have to wonder if communication is really needed...

If you Northeners can make Santos FTF in March, possibly we could bust away and hit Boyette on Sunday instead of Santos again. That would be a killer weekend of riding. Two of the better trails in Florida in one weekend of riding.

PK


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

I hear ya! Also not to derail the topic but what nutrition advice are you following? Is it a book or Doctor prescribed. We are always interested in losing a few pounds and diet is probably the weakest part of my program. I like to eat and have an occasional beer or 2.
Ed


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool beans, PK. Thanks for the action.

I've wondered how teams deal with commands. Cool to see ppl making it work. We had a series of them worked out, but I gave up except for "bump" and "push." Push usually means I'm about to keel over dead, and bump means _something_ is going to happen, who knows what. (I can see us hurtling over a cliff with me yelling "bump"...)

Cheers.


----------

